# Starting CO2 and EI dosing



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

Finally (after several months) I have everything set up and will begin a regime of CO2 and EI dosing tomorrow. Please stand by for a series of urgent pleas for HELP as I systematically eliminate my fish due to a lack of understanding of what I am doing.

Yep. that's pretty much it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Ahh, its not so bad.  I have faith in you. 


The problem I have is remembering to dose my ferts.....


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Being conservative in the beginning never hurts. The plants aren't going to die if you don't give them just under the dosing you want to add. That way you can also see what effects it is going to have on your tank. This is only if you are really paranoid though. There is a reason it's called the recommended dose... don't worry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I feel stupid. Whats EI?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

Estimative Index

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Manwithnofish said:


> ... due to a lack of understanding of what I am doing.


Mf:

If you could post the particulars of your proposed CO2 injection and fertilization I might could save you some grief via my hard earned experience.

TR


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm running around 25 to 30 bubbles / minute during day light hours.

I'm going to dose KNO3 (3/4 tsp), KH2PO4 (1/4 tsp), and Plantex (1/4 tsp) 3 times a week.

That's it. How long does it take before you see a response? Something noticable.


----------

